# Québec City Airshow 2006 - A financial disaster



## Maestro (Jun 12, 2006)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

Last weekend was the Québec City Airshow and today was the "debriefing" of the event.

Due to the bad weather of friday, many aircraft couldn't land at the airport and were delayed to saturday morning. (So it was that who has awoken me at 11:00 AM on saturday ! I couldn't see them but from the engine noises I heard, it was several F-18s and a big piston-engined aircraft... May be it was a B-25.)

Saturday was a rainy day with low clouds... Not low enough to delay (again) the arrival of the last planes, but low enough to cancel the show of the Blue Angels and the Snowbirds.

Sunday was also rainy. But it stopped in the afternoon, allowing the Blue Angels and the Snowbirds to take the air.

The aircraft on display included a B-24, a B-25 and the only flying B-29 left. There was also several helicopters, a B-52, a P-51 and a F-15... Amongst other planes.

Before you ask, no, I didn't went to the airshow... I knew by looking at the sky that all the shows would be canceled. So I stayed home. Who would pay $20 to go to an airshow where all the flights are canceled ?

Here you will find the list of every planes/groups who were supposed to fly on the airshow :

http://www.spectacleaerien.qc.ca/index.asp?page=en_spectacle〈=EN

So the biggest airshow in Canada ended up as a financial disaster.

The next edition of the Québec City Airshow will take place in 2008, to celebrate the 400th anniversary of the city.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

Its actually one of the better times to go to an airshow as you usually have great ops to get up close without a horde of people and its easier to ask questions


----------

